# MX-810 Problem



## Chulio (May 11, 2010)

I just purchased a MX-810 from a place in Wisconsin that went out of business a week later.
I need updated software for my remote. The universal Remote website says

_All software must be downloaded from the Password Protected URC Control Room. Please contact your Distributor or your Sales Representative to obtain a Registration Code to gain access to The URC Control Room, our exclusive, password-protected website. There you can download the “Complete Control Program (CCP)” programming software. If you already have a User Name and Password, _


He told me it was a new model too, but it appears to be a few years old. I did not need a $300 paperweight.

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

You can try to contact URC and explain your situation. They may force you to go to another dealer and pay for programming services. The software is not available anywhere online.

If you search the site here, there are several people in the same boat. Bought the URC remote, didn't come with software (or place is out of business), or it was used, etc. 

Sorry for your situation. Hopefully URC will make it right for you.


----------



## Chulio (May 11, 2010)

Thanks Anthony the tech help at URC downloaded it to my FTP account.
Everything is OK accept my new TV is not listed and had to use the learn method.
Works great!


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

Happy to hear URC is working with the customers. It sounds like if you have a legitimate beef and give them a call they will give you the software. 

matteo


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I would not assume that they will give you the software. They will PERHAPS consider it based on each situation, but their official policy is that it is not available to consumers directly.

What constitutes a "legitimate beef" is entirely up to them. It is also important to understand that even with the software, one might not get very far. It depends on what you are starting with and your programming skills. You will not get any training nor tech support on the professionally marketed models, even if they do give you the software.


----------



## Chulio (May 11, 2010)

At the store the salesman told me it was very technical and only a professional should do it.
The reality is it is very simple and even if you had trouble you could give it to any 13 year old with computer skills and they can do it.

What really bothers me is who sells remotes that cost very much money and do not give you the software that goes with it. In my case it worked but I will never purchase from the store if they ever open back up, which I recently heard.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

What is trivial programming to you might be very complex to many. I work with consumers all the time and there are a wide range of abilities and interests. This is why there are professionals. Some people can easily fix their own television and do not need my skills. Others can't even figure out which input to use. 

The bottom line is that you have to be a smart consumer and understand what you are buying, what the level and nature of support will be, and make your decision accordingly. There are many products you buy that you can't get software for that might be needed later to service or modify the product. If URC, Creston, and others did not protect their dealers, much of the development of really cool software, far beyond what you have likely seen would never occur. The other side of the coin is that there are DIYers like yoruself who can manage basic self-support and would like to be able to do so. You are a relatively small part of their market, however.


----------



## sandstones (Jul 8, 2010)

I have a similar issue with an MX 810. I thought from posts I saw elsewhere that I could get a one time D/L by putting in my serial number, but however I enter it, it get rejected. Most of those posts were a few years old, and I think the serial number format may have changed as well.

What did you have to tell URC in order to get the software?

Thanks


----------



## Chulio (May 11, 2010)

Sandstones if you send me a PM and I can help you.
I don't see the big deal, you own the remote and it should come with it
for free.


----------



## Chulio (May 11, 2010)

post 5 so I can post my email


----------



## Chulio (May 11, 2010)

See PM


----------



## FREE1543 (Jul 16, 2010)

chulio said:


> sandstones if you send me an email i will send you the file.
> I don't see the big deal, you own the remote and it should come with it
> for free.


so what is your email. Mine is (edited -- see PM). Could you send me the file for mx-810 universal remote. I'm having same problem with amazon.

Thanks


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Hi all,
The forum cannot actively tolerate exchange of copyrighted software. While I agree that if you buy the product you should get the software, this is URC's policy and we have to respect it. Because of this, I do not recommend that anyone purchase URC remotes. There are many other programmable universal remotes out there that do come with software and support.

Some members have had luck pleading with URC and explaining their situation (company went out of business, installer would not return calls, had the software but it got corrupted, etc). If you are stuck with one that you already purchased, this is a better avenue to take.

Thanks for understanding, and good luck.
Anthony


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Also, see this sticky post from the Remotes forum:
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ssories-tweaks/29007-urc-software-policy.html

It discusses this exact issue.


----------



## hummer5 (Mar 22, 2011)

can you please share the ccp software please. Been hunting for it for more than a month now. Please:dontknow:


----------

